

Why Can't Chuck Get His Business Off the Ground? - dustyreagan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQscE3Xed64

======
sammcd
I really enjoyed this. I came into it thinking, "Ah its not that hard." And
left feeling good about how easy it is to start a tech company.

